# Trailer winch adjustment



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats a weird looking setup to me. Usually the bow stop stands off from the winch post a good bit. You can buy or make a bracket to space it away from the post.

If you don't have a good trailer place around you, I have used etrailer on the net.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The winch strap, from the top of the wrap through the centerline of the eye,
should be parallel to the frame of the trailer. This will not create any lift or download
on the keel of the hull where it rests on the trailer. This will prevent hogging of the hull.

I don't think the roller has caused the chipping or scratching of the gel-coat.
That looks like docking damage to me, either caused by bumping into a pier
or coming into the rear of the trailer when retrieving.


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. It looks like I have enough room slide the winch down to clear the bow attach point and still have the strap run parallel to the trailer. Its hard to believe that I damaged the gel-coat the one time I had the boat near a pier. I never run onto the trailer, I pull it on by hand/rope then attach the winch and winch it in the rest of the way.
Do I need to put something on the damage to keep it from getting worse or do I just avoid anything from contacting that area?


----------

